# Anyone Doing Logistics in Bay Area? Question!!



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi I want to know on average how many packages do you get for the 3 hr 30min blocks? And is there a cap on how many hours you can do in a day?THANKS.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Depend on the time and the warehouse , like Richmond you are almost guaranteed over 40 packages and south San Francisco sometimes give no packages lol but average is 30. 

Cap is 8 hours a day


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

No. Cap is 40hr per week


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> No. Cap is 40hr per week


Yes. There is a daily cap. Some warehouses are 8, some 9


----------

